# mackie tt24



## jammers (Feb 2, 2006)

hey. Has anyone had the chance to use the mackie tt24 digital console. From what I have seen on Mackie's website it looks to be a pretty good console for the price (about 5500 uk sterling). Im looking to put two (foh and mons) in an venue installation. Has anyone got any thoughts on this product? 

Cheers

Jamie


----------



## avkid (Feb 2, 2006)

From all the illustrations and pictures I have seen of it the main problem seems to be that the display is way too small. I suggest you check out the Mackie forums.
http://forums.mackie.com/scripts/forum/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Feb 2, 2006)

From what I have seen, it is ok. I would definately link a computer to it, since the screeen is pretty pathetic. There have been a few reported failures, but it will probably be fine in an installation. However, an 01v96 with some external pre-amps might be a better solution for you.


----------



## jbeutt (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't used the thing in a live situation, but I've played around with it and it leaves you with the impression that it's rather cheap. 
I've also heard reports of ridiculously staggering failure rates approaching 100%. While this is obviously bogus, it does give the impression that something aint right.
There's a thread or two about this console on prosoundweb. Definitely a good place to look.
I get the feeling that mackie's sort of playing the behringer game with this thing. It's mostly in the market to appeal to those who want the look/feel of a large format digital console, but can't afford it.
I second andy's suggestion to look at the o1v96. Usually I'm ok with Mackie, but my feeling here would be to go with Yamaha, definitely a stable and reputable console.


----------



## jbeutt (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's one that might be of interest:
http://srforums.prosoundweb.com/ind...Q=53689260b23ab6ad52e95acade1bf655#msg_103549

But most of the comments I found were pretty good, so there's that. I say that if you're going to be buying two, you should demo them for a little while.


----------



## fosstech (Feb 3, 2006)

We got one in our new sound system install this summer. We haven't had one problem with it.

Things I like:

-Full dynamics and full 4-bd parametric on every channel
-12 real auxes (not the 3-4/5-6 type thing like the 1604)
-4 separate effects processors
-Mic preamps on every analog channel (no strictly line channels like the SR24)
-Switchable 48V on every channel (NOT globally switched...yay!)
-Full ADAT I/O (24 channels @ 44.1/48 kHz)
-AES and SPDIF I/O
-Nice big smooth 100mm motorized faders, pretty good motors too
-8 bus even though it's banked
-VCA capability on the subgroups
-User bank (ability to assign pretty much any channel fader in the board to a custom bank)
-11x8 "Matrix Plus" with delay
-Snapshots
-Compression and EQ on every aux
-Tone generator, white and pink noise generator
-Ability to turn the channel "V-pots" into a mini meter bridge
-Expansion slots for future stuff

Stuff I don't like:

-The "V-pots" are a little too inacurate for my tastes. Even with the speed turned way down in the setup screen, there's still a huge gap between the slow speed fine tuning and the fast speed coarse tuning.
-Small monochrome "quick mix" screen, probably wouldn't cost too much to more stick in a color bigger one
-Some screens in quick mix could be better organized
-For the life of me I can't find a readout for the HPF...
-Somewhat large learning curve going from analog to digital (for example you have to remember what your aux routing is since it's not in front of your face anymore)
Go over to their forum and ask what people like/don't like about it. You may get a slightly biased opinion, but you'll probably be tapping into the largest user base if you ask over there.


Anyway, I think it's a great console despite some of its shortcomings. Perhaps Mackie will straighten out a few of them in future firmware versions. They do listen to feedback in their forums and impliment suggested features. An example of this would be the Onyx series. About two years before Onyx came out, one of the Mackie guys posted a question on the board, "What features would your ideal mixer have?" Pretty much every feature requested within reason was implimented in the Onyx line.


----------



## CURLS (Mar 10, 2006)

yea about that tt24.. it might be good in install use but i know a guy that bought one for a regional so.co. and he had it out for not even a show and the thing froze sent that one back got a new one took that one out and while it was sitting there after sound check it started to overheat and actually melted a few chips inside the third console that was sent to us by mackie believe it or not was just sitting in the shop playing music b/c he didnt trust the thing so much and ended up having software problems where it would just freeze up. So after the fourth console was brought out with one of the earliest versions of the firmware on it, it as far as i knw from litsening to the guy the fourth one has been sitting in the shope tested day in and day out before it goes out. 

But then again thats mackie for ya, you pay for what you get!
If you have a little more money on the low end of things you may want to look at the new yamaha mc7x i dont know got a demo on it yesterday seemed really nice, especially for installs with the ability to lock certain controls for some users.
Who knows in install situations it may perform flawlessly.


----------

